# Amplificador PACSON 100 Watts



## juanma2468 (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola comunidad, aqui dejo un amplificador de 100W, fue armado probado y anda de 10. La aclaracion que debo hacer respecto al esquematico es que la fuente de la hoja no la hagan, es totalmente inecesario, con una fuente sencilla de unos 100 VCC y un buen filtro anda de maravilla, los transistores de salida reemplazarlos por los MJ15015 y con R13 se ajusta para que cuando el amplificador este a su maxima potencia este no distorcione, el led es el que indicara cuando ocurra esto. Espero les sea de su interes. Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola Juanma, me interesa el proyecto, tengo por aquí un transformador 220/80v que me gustaría aprovechar y esta puede ser la ocasión.

¿tienes los pcbs y los ajustes?, no soy experto en electrónica, me gusta ser cauteloso y tener todos los detalles para no quemar nada.

¿qué tal el ruido?, al tener la salida con condensador me preocupa este tema. No me fijé demasiado, pero creo que es muy parecido a un montaje de Sales-kit que tengo por aquí, te dejo el enlace por si te interesa: 

http://electronica.ugr.es/~amroldan...00w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm

Tampoco encontré el pcb en esta página, aunque si se trata del mismo sí que explica los ajustes

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 15, 2009)

Que tal "masqueduro", pues he estado mirando el link que dejaste, y si bien no es el mismo amplificador pero si es muy similar al que yo publique, los ajustes son los mismo que indica en esa pagina. Desde ya para que no tengas problemas si llegas a armar el amplificador de la pagina que colgaste, te recomiendo que pongas como transistores de salida los MJ15015, por que los 2N3055 estan trabajando muy al limite de tension y cualquier cosita "PUFF" se te quemo todos los transistores de salida o solo la mitad pero en fin, tendrias problemas muy seguido, te lo digo por propia experiencia. Bueno en cuanto al PACSON y al tuyo no hay grandes diferencias, ha tambien te recomiendo que el condensador de la fuente sea lo mas grande posible si puede ser de 10.000 uF x 100V mejor, en la pagina utilizan uno de 2200 uF x 100V, el circuito anda igual solo que el riple es mayor, por lo tanto mayor ruido a la salida y el condensador de salida tambien cuanto mas grande mejor. Teniendo en cuenta todas esas recomendaciones vas a tener un amplificador bastante interesante...saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> ¿qué tal el ruido?, al tener la salida con condensador me preocupa este tema. No me fijé demasiado, pero creo que es muy parecido...



El condensador a la salida no va a meter ruido, sino a formar un filtro RC junto con la impedancia del parlante. Eso puede hacer que respondan raro algunas frecuencias (la impedancia del parlante cambia con la frecuencia, además de aparecer una inductancia por ahí).
El circuito en sí no es muy recomendable en estos días, ni tampoco el que posteaste vos: Los diseños son bastante arcaicos y hoy se pueden encontrar otros con mejor desempeño, además de usar una fuente partida en la alimentación.
Este último detalle hace innecesario el condensador de salida y por lo tanto, desaparece el filtro malévolo del final  

Te recomiendo darte una vuelta por Gran Señal y buscar un esquema más moderno.

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias, cacho; mi curiosidad era por aprovechar el transformador que comenté; sé que hay equipos con fuente partida que han de dar mejor rendimiento y calidad, de hecho ya hice varios de los que están posteados. Aparte de lo antigüo que pudiera llegar a ser, ¿merece la pena invertir en componentes?, supongo que lo más caro es la fuente, y de esta lo más caro el transformador y este ya le tengo.

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2009)

Te diría que no vale mucho la pena. Mejor llevá el transformador a algún lugar donde los bobinen y (habiendo hecho ya las cuentas de rigor) pidas que te cambien la salida por una simétrica del voltaje adecuado.

¿Las cuentas por qué?
Si el núcleo es de 100VA (por ejemplo), el amplificador que podrás hacer con él no debería pasar de unos 60W, y eso se obtiene con algo de +-35V (unos 25+25V de alterna) en 8Ω. Deberás calcular la potencia del núcleo de tu transformador para hacer un cálculo como este y pedir que te rebobinen el que tenés a esos voltajes. No debería ser muy caro que digamos.

Honestamente, sólo como curiosidad o por razones de estudio te recomendaría armar uno de estos con fuente simple.

Saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 16, 2009)

Eso en España sale realmente caro y difícil encontrar quien te lo haga. Una hora de taller eléctrico se cotiza en España no a menos de 50 euros y nadie te factura menos de esa hora; lógicamente se consigue un transformador similar e incluso mejor por menos precio.

De todos modos agradezco tus consejos y tengo claro que si lo monto sólo será por experimentar.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2009)

Si tenés ganas de hacer un poco de experimentos, desarmá el núcleo del transformador y va a quedarte un carretel de plástico con los dos bobinados. Fijate cómo van las chapas E y las I (te vas a dar cuanta de cuál es cual) para rearmarlo después. Empezá a desenrollar el secundario contando las vueltas (ojo que tenés que ir enrollando el alambre que va saliendo en otro carretel para que no sea un desparramo de alambre de cobre).

Terminado eso, simplemente volvé a enrollar el secundario, pero al llegar a la mitad de las vueltas raspá el esmalte del alambre y soldá una salida. Hecho eso, seguí enrollando hasta el final. Ahora tendrás que reensamblar núcleo del transformador y será un transformador del mismo voltaje, pero con toma central. Y sin pagar ni un euro.

Saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Jun 16, 2009)

para juanma2468:
una pregunta!
puede ser que curses, o cursaste en la tecnica 3 de mardel ?!
porque yo cursé allí y es bastante típico hacer este amplificador ... todo el mundo lo hace !
Para todos los q vayan a armar este amplificador les digo: es muy potente... nosotros los probábamos en el taller y sonaba tremendo !


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 17, 2009)

Respondo tu pregunta "cuervokbza", si curse en la tecnica Nº3 y de ahi lo saque a este amplificador, aunque igual yo no realize este, me dedique a hacer otro que era de 200W, pero el funcionamiento y calibracion eran las mismas, saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 17, 2009)

juanma2468 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal "masqueduro", pues he estado mirando el link que dejaste, y si bien no es el mismo amplificador pero si es muy similar al que yo publique, los ajustes son los mismo que indica en esa pagina. Desde ya para que no tengas problemas si llegas a armar el amplificador de la pagina que colgaste, te recomiendo que pongas como transistores de salida los MJ15015, por que los 2N3055 estan trabajando muy al limite de tension y cualquier cosita "PUFF" se te quemo todos los transistores de salida o solo la mitad pero en fin, tendrias problemas muy seguido, te lo digo por propia experiencia. Bueno en cuanto al PACSON y al tuyo no hay grandes diferencias, ha tambien te recomiendo que el condensador de la fuente sea lo mas grande posible si puede ser de 10.000 uF x 100V mejor, en la pagina utilizan uno de 2200 uF x 100V, el circuito anda igual solo que el riple es mayor, por lo tanto mayor ruido a la salida y el condensador de salida tambien cuanto mas grande mejor. Teniendo en cuenta todas esas recomendaciones vas a tener un amplificador bastante interesante...saludos




Hola Juanma, siento el despiste, pero me llegó el mensaje de aviso de correo y sólo ví el comentario de cacho. Agradezco mucho tus comentarios y en verdad yo también veo demasiado justos los 2n3055, pero quizás corra el riesgo ya que tengo por el garaje en torno a 10 unidades de este y no tengo ningún MJ. Si llegan a quemar, sólo se queman los 2N3055 o algo más?, ¿no hay forma de protegerlos?

Gracias
Manuel


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 17, 2009)

Manuel pues por lo general solo se suelen quemar los transistores 2N3055, pero esto no es regla, a veces no ocurre asi se vuelan otras cosas mas, pero como es algo aleatrio no t puedo decir a ciencia cierta que es lo otro que se quema, cada caso es distinto a otro o muy similar, dependiendo de la calidad de los transistores y demas componentes. Pero bueno fijate, para probar y usarlo anda y de maravillas, el tema es que si se quema y lo hace con frecuencia, te vas a cansar de tener que cambiar los transistores, lo digo por experiancia propia, por eso con los MJ15015 te olvida de ese problema. Pues te cuento que tanto el circuito que postie como el que vos pusiste tienen una proteccion, es la proteccon es el led rojo que te indica cuando esta distorcionando el amplificador, en ese momento sabes que esta dandole duro a los transistores y corres peligro de quemarlos, para otro tipo de proteccion como la termica, habria que modificar el circuito.


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola Juanma, ¿tendrías el pcb?

Gracias


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 18, 2009)

NO como ya comente antes, este amplificador yo no lo hice, si algunos compañeros mios, pero que ya no veo, asi que el PCB no lo tengo, sera cuestion de sentarse frente a la compu o en el peor de los casos a mano...saludos


----------



## masqueduro (Jun 18, 2009)

juanma2468 dijo:
			
		

> NO como ya comente antes, este amplificador yo no lo hice, si algunos compañeros mios, pero que ya no veo, asi que el PCB no lo tengo, sera cuestion de sentarse frente a la compu o en el peor de los casos a mano...saludos



Ok, muchas gracias, no queda otro remedio entonces que trabajar. Cuando lo tenga aprovecharé para subirlo al foro.

Un saludo


----------

